# For those of you in Ohio



## Regor (Nov 29, 2005)

My band, JUSTDEFY, will be playing at the Longhorn Saloon in Toledo this Saturday night. Check out my band's website in my signature link for a map to the place if you don't know where it is.


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2005)

If I still lived in the Toledo vicinity, I'd go see your band (I used to live in Lambertville, Michigan).


----------



## Kevan (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe I could get a ride with DarkWolf....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2005)

The Longhorn is just a few minutes from my house...

BUT! I have band practice on Saturday, and we're calling off _next_ week's for a big show coming up next Saturday. (Fan Appreciation Night at Headliner's. 15 bands or something like that. It's a free show, apparently, too  )

That being said, what time do you guys go one Rog? If it's late enough, we might be able to swing it, after pactice. What's the cover there, as well, do you know? Always an issue with my broke ass


----------



## Regor (Nov 29, 2005)

Haven't a clue as to the cover... I didn't set up the gig. I wouldn't imagine too much. $5 maybe? As for times, I guess we're slated to go on 2nd, and bands might start at 10. So maybe 11?

Just give Kevan a ride and make him pay your cover


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2005)

Regor said:


> Haven't a clue as to the cover... I didn't set up the gig. I wouldn't imagine too much. $5 maybe? As for times, I guess we're slated to go on 2nd, and bands might start at 10. So maybe 11?
> 
> Just give Kevan a ride and make him pay your cover


Even better  Just call me your road help and get me absolved from the cover.

I'll talk to my band and see what's up, but no guarantees


----------



## Leon (Nov 29, 2005)

i'll be there!


----------



## Leon (Dec 4, 2005)

i was there! 


...though, i missed most of Rog's set . i did catch their cover of Master Of Puppets and Crazy Train. well, i heard one riff of original material, which Rog threw into MoP.

there wasn't a cover either. hell, there wasn't even anyone working the door. i could have brought my 20 year old brother and been on time! (i had to run him home, which is why i was late  ).

oh! it took me a fuck'n hour to get home! it usually takes me about 25~30 minutes, but of course the roads were shitty with snow all the way down to BG. i drove about 30~35 mph the whole way. of course, i didn't leave until about 1.30am. how long did it take you guys to get home?


----------



## Regor (Dec 4, 2005)

I think it took us 1:15-1:30 to get home. Usually only takes an hour.


Show went great for us. Didn't expect much, but we had one of our best shows ever. Unfortunately our video camera's audio is still blown out from the volume (We tried hooking up an external mic into a mixer to attenuate the volume levels, but our friend running the camera didn't know how much we really needed it dropped... so it was still too loud).

One of our roadies/cameraman had his MP3 recorder hooked up to the sound board though, so hopefully we can splice the audio into the video and get something decent.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 28, 2005)

Lemme know if you ever come around the Cleveland area..


----------



## Regor (Dec 29, 2005)

Nothing planned as of right now (Cleveland is a bit of a haul for us), but if we do, I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 29, 2005)

Regor said:


> Nothing planned as of right now (Cleveland is a bit of a haul for us), but if we do, I'll be sure to post it here.


cool,


----------

